# My Viper WIP



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here are the first pics of my Moebius Viper. I am finished with the cockpit. Awesome kit once again grom Moebius


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*A few more pics*

here are a few more pics of the cockpit.


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

A very nice build, keep them coming:thumbsup:


----------



## Lou Dalmaso (Jul 13, 2004)

I like the Gold faceplate idea! Very "Halo" of you


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Oh so pretty...... Very nice job......:thumbsup:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

The gauge decals look like they are off register.

Is that the case?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

ClubTepes said:


> The gauge decals look like they are off register.
> 
> Is that the case?


the white is part of the decal. you can turn them to make it look straighter . It doesnt look as off set in person.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Nice! And in case anybody's interested, here's a link thats got some pretty cool reference shots.
http://images.google.com/imgres?img...a=N&rlz=1B3GGGL_en___US358&ndsp=18&tbs=isch:1


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Great link, Jeff! Awesome references.

Here's the direct link to the Viper: http://www.modelermagic.com/?p=497

And the main page, outside the Google frame: http://www.modelermagic.com/?cat=302


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*All assembled and painted*

Just need to add the decals and seal


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*Completed with decals*

The model is now complete. the ladder was from a 1/32 Falcon plane kit. All I have left to do is apply a sealer. I dont know if I shoild use a flat or gloss coat. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*A few more pics*

Here is a few more pics


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

Excellent work.......:thumbsup: I'm a fan of dull coats, ether way it's going to look very nice.....


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I was going to pass on this kit (just have too many others in the closet), but now I don't know if I can. Nice build-up...!

I also suggest dull cote. Too shiny and it looks more like a toy than a model. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work!! I was just thinking that I could do a screen capture of Starbuck wearing her helmet and make a decal of it and put that on the pilot!


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Nicely done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

lookin' good!

Questions:

the seams on the insides of parts like the nose; how do you tackle these?

I fraked up on the turbines. One of them is flush but has a gap. The other isn't aligned but looks somehow right. Not sure there's a question in there. More a "which way is right?" kind of statement.

edit: yup, I fraked up. It's not supposed to be flush and the malalignment isn't supposed to be sanded or filed. Might be able to be salvaged in that it's not been overly corrected so that the "bulge"(?) isn't completely gone.


----------



## Athan_tok (May 20, 2009)

Oh that's soo cool!! 
Ok, I'm going to open mine right now. I was trying not to temp myself by keeping the wrapper on until I finish the kit on my bench... I have no will power.


----------

